# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Dutasteride onder rembours?

## Jiptop

Kan ik dutasteride ook ergens onder rembours bestellen??Ik heb namelijk geen creditcard&#33;&#33;

m.v.g.

Jiptop

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jiptop_@05-11-2003, 17:10:26
> * Kan ik dutasteride ook ergens onder rembours bestellen??Ik heb namelijk geen creditcard&#33;&#33;
> 
> m.v.g.
> 
> Jiptop*


 hoi jipjop


sterker nog je kan het via je huisarts gratis krijgen vergoed en al non creditcard nodig heb het al 100keer gemeld al dat moeilijke gedoe met internet tis gewoon te krijgen gratis en voor niks avodart 0,5 krijg je dan heb het ook gehad aleen ben er mee gestopt had last van bijwerking 

gebruik nu weer gewoon fina 5mg ,proscar, word ook vergoed 


sterkte gr rene

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Guest+05-11-2003, 17:45:32--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Guest @ 05-11-2003, 17:45:32)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--Jiptop_@05-11-2003, 17:10:26
> * Kan ik dutasteride ook ergens onder rembours bestellen??Ik heb namelijk geen creditcard&#33;&#33;
> 
> m.v.g.
> 
> Jiptop*


 hoi jipjop


sterker nog je kan het via je huisarts gratis krijgen vergoed en al non creditcard nodig heb het al 100keer gemeld al dat moeilijke gedoe met internet tis gewoon te krijgen gratis en voor niks avodart 0,5 krijg je dan heb het ook gehad aleen ben er mee gestopt had last van bijwerking 

gebruik nu weer gewoon fina 5mg ,proscar, word ook vergoed 


sterkte gr rene [/b][/quote]
oja jipjop lees effe laatste pagina van rubriek propecia daar heb ik het er ook over en een zekere smart heeft het er ook over

----------


## Jiptop

Ik gebruik nu een maandje of 6 Propecia ,hopelijk geeft mijn huisarts in A&#39;dam -OudZuid voor dutasteride 0,5 mg ook een recept....

m.v.g.

Jiptop

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jiptop_@05-11-2003, 18:15:49
> * Ik gebruik nu een maandje of 6 Propecia ,hopelijk geeft mijn huisarts in A&#39;dam -OudZuid voor dutasteride 0,5 mg ook een recept....
> 
> m.v.g.
> 
> Jiptop*


 hello jipjop



denk dat ie dat wel voorschrijft waarom zou ik het wel krijgen en jij niet ik hoefde alleen te bellen met mn huisarts hoefde niet eens te komen wat dat betreft ben ik bij met die man 

kreeg zonder problemen een recept duta avondart 0,5 mg 

hoop dat het voor jou ook geen probleem is 

succes er,mee hoor nog wel of je er problemen mee had 

gr rene

----------


## pindakaas

René, krijg jij je avodart nu vergoed dan? 

pindkaas.

----------


## Jiptop

Bedankt René ,ik ga mijn arts tegen het einde van de maand bellen,ik heb namelijk nog 2 strips met propecia ,eerst ff opmaken.


M.v.g .
Jiptop

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by pindakaas_@05-11-2003, 21:11:25
> * René, krijg jij je avodart nu vergoed dan? 
> 
> pindkaas.*


 hoi pindakaas


ik kreeg het vergoed ging mn recept van de dok inlevere bij de aphotheek dacht dat ik moest betalen maar ze melde dat het vergoed werd raar moest eerst fina 1mg wel betalen ben gestopt met duta zoals je weet teveel bijwerking heb hier nog voor een aantal maanden duta liggen heb mn dok gebeld dat ik weer fina ging nemen heb nu 5mg proscar en dat hoef je ook niet te betalen dat werd ook vergoed snap jij er nog wat van 1mg moest ik afrekenen nu 5mg proscar niet nou ik vind het best slik nu gewoon 5mg scheelt me een hoop centen een zekere smart had het er ook al over je moet maar eens lezen wat hij steeds probeert te zeggen 

ik vind het daarom zo raar dat iedereen maar via internet probeerd te bestel en dan de hoofdprijs betaalt terwijl het gratis hier te krijgen is maar pindakaas betaal jij dan wel of haal je het via internet dan zou ik gelijk stoppen of je hebt geld teveel dan zo doorgaan als je een beetje goede huisarts hebt dan zal het ook voor jou geen probleem zijn ik hoef alleen te bellen en kon mn recept halen zonder kosten gewoon naar de dok duta halen en niks betalen ik kreeg avodart ,0,5

rene

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jiptop_@05-11-2003, 22:05:00
> * Bedankt René ,ik ga mijn arts tegen het einde van de maand bellen,ik heb namelijk nog 2 strips met propecia ,eerst ff opmaken.
> 
> 
> M.v.g .
> Jiptop*


 oke graag gedaan succes jip jop

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Guest+07-11-2003, 17:01:10--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Guest @ 07-11-2003, 17:01:10)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--Jiptop_@05-11-2003, 22:05:00
> * Bedankt René ,ik ga mijn arts tegen het einde van de maand bellen,ik heb namelijk nog 2 strips met propecia ,eerst ff opmaken.
> 
> 
> M.v.g .
> Jiptop*


oke graag gedaan succes jip jop [/b][/quote]
sorry zit je naam te verkrachten was jiptop nogmaals succes 

rene

----------


## Jiptop

Hallo Rene,

Afgelopen donderdag heb ik mijn dutasteride bij de apotheek opgehaalt,mijn verzekering betaalt dit,bedankt kerel,nu nog haar,hahahahahahaha&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

M.v.g.

Jiptop

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jiptop_@15-11-2003, 09:40:59
> * Hallo Rene,
> 
> Afgelopen donderdag heb ik mijn dutasteride bij de apotheek opgehaalt,mijn verzekering betaalt dit,bedankt kerel,nu nog haar,hahahahahahaha&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
> 
> M.v.g.
> 
> Jiptop*


 oke jiptop

ben blij dat ook jou huisarts daar niet moeilijk over deed hoop dat ook andere mensen hier hun voordeel mee doen want beter gewoon bij je dokter en zeker gewoon wat goeds krijgen dan op internet niet weten wat je krijgt buiten de hoge kosten wat je moet maken

zonde van je centen nu gewoon gratis beter toch 

m.v.g rene

----------


## sunny

:Stick Out Tongue: h34r: 

ik zal snel eve bij mijn dokter vragen.... of ik het kan krijgen
weet alleen nog niet wat nu het beste middel is de een zegt duta de andere fina.....

ik denk dat ik voor duta ga ( nieuwste stuff )

hoop dat het me niks kost...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by sunny_@24-11-2003, 15:25:12
> * h34r: 
> 
> ik zal snel eve bij mijn dokter vragen.... of ik het kan krijgen
> weet alleen nog niet wat nu het beste middel is de een zegt duta de andere fina.....
> 
> ik denk dat ik voor duta ga ( nieuwste stuff )
> 
> hoop dat het me niks kost... *


 hoi sunny

kost je niks opzeker en wat je keuze betreft moet je gewoon proberen wat je het beste kunt verdragen ik blijf bij fina ,proscar, met duta had ik teveel bijwerkingen o,a borst werd dikker maar ik weet dat dat niet bij iedereen zo is dus goed kijken hoe je lichaam erop reageerd en voor alle twee de middelen hoef je geen cent te betalen 


sterkte met je keuze m.v.g rene

----------


## Gast1

Hallo,

Ik gebruik Fina/1mg nu al 3j en ik moet zeggen dat de werking bij mij aan het verminderen is. De haren bij de inhammen/haarlijn/bovenop zijn weer aan het uitdunnen.
ik merk ook dat ik de laatste tijd enorm last heb van een jeukend/prikkelend gevoel aan mijn kruin en inhammen, dus ik veronderstel dat ik nu ook kaal begin te worden aan de kruin.

Nu staan mijn ogen gericht op Dutasteride, maar het probleem is natuurlijk dat mijn huisarts/dermatoloog het gewoon niet wil voorschrijven.
Ik kan het natuurlijk ook via internet bestellen, maar dan betaal je er ook meer voor.

Zijn er hier mensen vanuit Belgie die Dutasteride voorgeschreven krijgen van hun huisarts/dermatoloog??


Alvast bedankt.

----------


## wesmatch

Ik wil het ook bestellen,
ik ben http://dutasteride.be tegengekomen.
Kan op meerdere manieren betalen

Iemand enige ervaring ?

----------


## Robin276

Dutasteride - http://alltabstore.com

----------


## christel1

Ik denk dat het normaal is dat een HA of dermatoloog dit niet willen voorschrijven tegen haaruitval, is een product die daar helemaal niet geschikt voor is als je op de link klikt, is een middel tegen prostaatvergroting ???? 
En die laatste link medicatie bestellen in het buitenland is levensgevaarlijk en je mag er hier ook geen reclame voor maken dus zal ik vragen om de link weg te halen. 
Uit een onderzoek van medicatie die je online kan bestellen volgens Humo van een tijdje geleden is er geen 5 % die werkt, ze zijn soms levensgevaarlijk te noemen, er wordt allerlei brol ingedaan waarvan je de eigenlijke werking niet wil kennen, soms zelfs rattenvergif, denk niet dat jullie dit willen gaan slikken. 
Ook zijn er medicijnen om het libido te verhogen, dit noemen ze dan "voedingssupplementen" maar soms is de werking ervan 3 maal krachtiger dan viagra en bij iemand met hartproblemen kan dit tot de dood leiden. 

Ik zou zeggen, leer met jullie kaalheid leven, een vrouw ziet liever een mooie kale man waarvan zijn haar netjes afgeschoren is dan iemand met een pruik op of iemand die zijn haar netjes gaat overkammen naar de andere kant en bij de minste windstoot blaast het dan heel hun hoofd bloot. 

En vergeet niet, als je met visa of mastercard bestelt kan je altijd bedrogen uitkomen, je krijgt een groot pak thuisgestuurd met niks in, ja ja je hebt wel iets gekregen, een lege doos en soms halen ze het geld een paar keer van je rekening, zeker als je bestellingen gaat plaatsen in Rusland, Japan, China... en als je pech hebt worden je medicijnen nog onderschept door de douane en dan ben je helemaal gejost, geen medicijnen, en geld weg en een pak armer...

----------


## jootjejlg

Kun je Dutasteride bij jouw eingen Apotheek halen, wanneer jouw huisarts dit voor je uit wil schijven.....

Gr. Jootj.

----------


## jootjejlg

Heb ff op die site gekeken http://dutasteride.be! Wat een belachelijk prijs! Je kunt ze op andere sites veel goedkoper krijgen. €102,40, voor maar een maand... ( 30 stuks )... Ik vond deze site.. link .... http://www.eurodrugstore.eu/mens-hea...ide__1272.html.

----------

